# Camping



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

My family tries to go every fall. There's a place about an hour from home that has a lake and really nice trails. We particularly like it because the regular camping is in a completely different part than the horse campers. 
There's nothing like sleeping in a tent, waking up during the night, and hearing your horses 20 feet away. And spending the whole day taking care of them and riding. Nice break from everyday life. 
Didn't go last fall-my dad was in a kinda-horse-related accident (long story) a year and a half ago while camping at the Lake and wasn't ready to go back last year. But this year we're going again. Looking forward to it.
Have a great time!


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

We camp with the horses at least a dozen times a year, our season starts about the beginning of May here in New Hampshire. Can't wait until the mud and snow goes away so we can do some serious riding.

Our favorite place to go is Bucknhorsecampground.net


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

NHCalvary nice pics I will try and remember to take the camera and post the pics


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

O wow NHCalvary. Incredibly jealous of your camping trips!


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

I always forget to bring the camera and take pictures, out of all the years we've been riding I probably have about 2 dozen I took myself. Got to make a concerted effort this year to take more pictures.

Can't wait to see some of your pictures Rum4.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Soooooo jealous. I never have done camping with horses, probably hard for me cause of my ridiculous allergies, but sounds like heaven!!

Have an awesome time and bring the camera for piccies!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

NH, those are pretty pictures of New Hampshre. Shows a nice variaty riding terrain.

We do lots of camping. From sleeping in the Gooseneck to packing in simple dome tents to packing in a complete wall tent with wood buring stove. During the summer, I often just drive up someplace the night before, do an evening ride, sleep in the trailer, get up and do a good saturday all day ride and come home.

In cooler weather, quick over night trips, or if we expect a rainy night, I often stay in the gooseneck of the trailer. It's dry, I have a nice mattress, But it does get a little cramped. We usually just pull off the road in a wide spot and set up the highlines for the horses.









When the temps warm up in the summer, we will pack in lite dome tents and set up camp some where along the ride. Usually by a mountain lake we want to fish.









For hunting season, Where we will leave the tent for several weeks and it often has lots of snow, we set up a wall tent, pack in a cylinder wood stove and cots. Home away from home.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Sometimes I enjoy hearing the horses outside my tent. But some nights, they seem to stomp there feet a lot and I'm a light sleeper. Other nights I've tied them to the trailer and they tug on the leads all night as the stand, The tugging movement keeps me awake. So I prefer to highline them if I have trees to set the highline up in.

We ride a lot in the desert areas during the winter









Higher alpine forest after the snow melts









And we stay pertty high through the October hunting seasons. By November the snow has pushed us back into the desert.









The snow doesn't get real deep in the desert. So even in Jan-February we can ride.


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

You definitely have some great riding out there. A lot more secluded than we have in New Hampshire. 

I had some friends that did the big tour out west last September, they rode in SD, WY, UT, and other short stops on the way. They took about a thousand pictures, what beautiful country. I hope someday we will be able to make the same trip.

Keep posting your PICS I do enjoy them.


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

I try to set up the tent close to the high line so I can listen to the horses munching on hay at night, puts me right to sleep. 

About the only way we get close to desert riding here is by riding the beach (ocean). We only do that in the winter when the snow is deep in the woods.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Have a great weekend! Here in the Pacific Northwest the mountains are still snowed in so we're riding in the low elevations areas. Once the weather clears ( Yes, it does stop raining occasionally in Seattle!) we'll start horse camping. We've got trips planned for almost every weekend through October this year. Very busy!

Most of our camping is done with the truck and trailer as our base (I like sleeping on a mattress!) and we do day rides out from there. We don't pack in on horse too often mostly because I not too well versed (yet) in using pack stock. 

Examples of low elevation riding - Click on the trail name for more information
Bridle Trails State Park (just minutes from downtown Seattle)









Danville Georgetown - In Seattle's suburbs










And of course a couple of pics of Washington's High Country!
Haney Meadow - WOW just WOW























Mirror Lake - A great day ride less than an hour from Seattle
























Have a great time, be safe and let us know how your trip goes!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I also do alot of camping with my horses.Usually it's in Va were I go. My favorite place is Fort Valley and Graves's Mnt. Those 2 are the closest for me...
Fort Valley



























Graves


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow great pics!! I used to camp alot with my horses but haven't been able to the past few years


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice pictures that everyone has posted.
I only get to go camping about once or twice a year. Usually with my trail riding club when we are technically "working" - clearing trails of the trees the fell over the winter. 

I don't really have any pictures of my trail rides... I never bring my camera with me =(


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

well sorry to say no pics, was a real bad weekend to go camping. Messed up the underside of the trailer on one side on Friday, Sat. one kid got his head buped pretty hard due our dog, I got my lip cut really bad from a poor decision I made with my horse and she made me pay... went home Saturday took the trailer to the trailer repair place (no word yet on repair bill) Sunday and today have been continuations of the down hill slide but at least I got to ride late yesterday and it went ok.... will try again next time


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

I hate weekends like that, I think we have all had them. Hope to see your pictures from the next ride.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

sorry your ride was not what you expected. =(


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know I hate those weekends too but it happens. I will get pics next time we ride, hopefully it won't cost to much to repair it..


----------

